# Around Mt. Diablo/Morgan Territory



## brownhunter

Hi,

Although a bit windy, and generally cold out, I just wanted to share an amazing ride we did yesterday. 

I certainly hope the Diable Cyclists don't mind, but their route sheets online are a terrific resource for cyclists in the area (Contra Costa/Alameda Counties.) 

Their Morgan Territory route was just too good to pass up. I am not a member of this club, but I probably should join soon. I think I have the legs now to keep pace, only having been riding now a few months. 

http://www.diablocyclists.com/Routes/MorganTerritory.htm

It takes you around Mt. Diablo on a 50 mile loop. Coming from Lafayette, however, my cyclo-computer calculated 60 miles total for our ride. Last weekend, we did a 40 miler which kicked our butts stamina wise, so this was a new challege. We were better off this time, however, because we ate a lot of Lasagne before take off  

Leaving Lafayette at 2:45ish, however was a bad idea. We didn't get home until 8:55! And we didn't have lights or proper reflectors and knew "this is very stupid." I'll go and get some this weekend so that doesn't happen again... or just be sure to calculate how long it really does take for us. 

You get to see the historic old-west looking preserved downtown of Clayton, etc. but, I'd like to show what the back side of Mt. Diablo looks like from some quick snaps with the fluffy white clouds that littered the sky. Today (Sunday) it's raining. I'm glad we got our ride in when we could.

I didn't get a single shot of the Morgan Territory Preserve windy climb through tree covered, single lane road. After a good 45 minutes or more of that, Tracey and I thought it would never end. Thankfully, there is the Morgan Territory Reserve trail head/parking lot to restroom and fill up with water. After that, there is a nice, potentially scarry 1000! foot decent that is just gorgeous. AND, yah, you coast the whole way. Single lane, however, you must be careful for oncoming cars. At the top with views of Livermoore on your left, and Danville/San Ramon on your right, it's amazing. We had no idea. After that, it's easy peddling through gorgeous, windy grasslands between rolling hills on very rural roads. Make your way eventually into Danville, then, ah, Iron Horse trail your way back to Lafayette for more well deserved Lasagne.

I just had to post this as I'm frankly feeling proud that we did it, and looking forward to many more rides.


----------

